# Anatomy work by Uncle Avni on MS paint



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!
Avni Alsancak


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice work avni. Could you tell my why you always work with paint?


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

because the paint is simple software for classic works.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm, guess you are right with that. Do you also work with any other software?

I don't know, I would love to see your work with the potential of some others soft


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Fanki,I'm amateur kids artists,The paint is good for kids,easy!


----------

